# Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe



## projekt3 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Beim "Forum stöbern" habe ich in einem Beitrag gelesen, daß die UV-Lampen im Filter ca. alle 1-2 Jahre ausgewechselt werden müssen.

Ich habe mir nun eine neue besorgt - die Verkäufer meinte, die ersten 5 Tage sollte die Lampe nur 4 Stunden laufen, da sonst die Bakterien im Filter zerstört werden.

Soweit alles klar. Dann kam die Frage, ob ich schon Starterbakterien in den Filter gegeben habe - habe ich natürlich nicht, da der Filter den ganzen Winter über durchgelaufen ist. 
Der Mann meinte, daß die Bakterien im Winter alle "erfroren" sind 
und dem Filter dringend Starterbakterien zugegeben werden sollen. Gut - die Starterbakterien sind jetzt im Filter gelandet.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Wie lange soll ich die UV-Lampe nach der Zugabe der Bakterien auslassen? Der Verkäufer meinte 2 Wochen, da die Lampe die Bakterien zerstört.

2. Ist beim erneuern der UV-Lampe wirklich eine "Anlaufzeit" nötig?

Über die "sufu" habe ich nichts gefunden, deshalb ein neuer Beitrag.

Liebe Grüße
Tine

In einem eurer Beit


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

hallo tine,

wenn dein filter über den winter gelaufen ist, dann müsste die biologie darin schon voll im gange sein.
mal eine gegenfrage, wenn im winter alle bakterien im filter sterben, warum sollten dann bakterien im teich überleben?
meiner meinung nach hättest du dir das geld für die bakterien sparen können.

jetzt kommen wir mal zu den wichtigen fragen , die dir der verkäufer hätte stellen sollen.
wie  sind die wasserwerte im teich?
warum möchtest du die uvc in betrieb nehmen?

wenn du die fragen beantwortet hast, dann kann man was zu der uvc sagen.

gruß peter


----------



## projekt3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo Martin,



maritim schrieb:


> wie  sind die wasserwerte im teich?
> warum möchtest du die uvc in betrieb nehmen?



Wasserwerte Stand 1. Mai:
pH: 8,0
GH: 12
KH: 9
Nh4: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 0
PO4: 0 
Fe: 0 

Ich hatte dazu hier auch einen Beitrag eröffnet 

Die UV-Lampe möchte ich wegen der, immer noch vorhandenen, Algen im Teich in Betrieb nehmen.
Bis zum Nachmittag ist meistens nichts zu sehen, am Abend steigen die wölkchenähnlichen Algen dann nach oben. Ich hoffe, daß die Algen von der Pumpe erwischt werden und dann durch die UV-Lampe gekillt werden.

LG
Tine


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

hallo tine,

warum nennen mich alle neuerdings martin?(

deine wasserwerte sehen doch sehr gut aus.
da kannst du auf jeden fall die uvc in betrieb nehmen.
aber warum möchtest du die uvc in betrieb nehmen? das von dir beschrieben sind keine schwebealgen sondern fadenalgen.
gegen fadenalgen hilft dein uvc nichts.

oder steigen wölkchen hoch und dein teich ist immer trübe?
wenn das der fall ist, dann würde der uvc gegen die trübung helfen, aber dann wachsen die fadenalgen auch schneller.
allerdings solltest du täglich die wasserwerte im auge behalten, wenn du gegen die trübung den uvc in betrieb nimmst.


----------



## SilviaN. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo Peter oder maritim
kann ich mir schon erklären, wieso Dich alle Martin nennen.
Du hast Deine Beiträge jeweils geändert und darunter steht eben der Mitgliedsname vom Forum.
Beim schnellen lesen kann man dies leicht als Martin lesen. ;-))


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

ps.

uuuuuwwwwwwwwwwaaaa....habe was wichtiges überlesen!
deine wasserwerte waren die vom 1 mai! wie sehen die wasserwerte aktuell aus?

lasse bitte den uvc aus, bis du die aktuellen wasserwerte hast.!


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

hallo silvia,

habe sicher wieder was falsch gemacht.

könnt ihr nicht meine signatur lesen?

in der signatur steht bei mir..... : es grüßt der ewige anfänger peter


----------



## projekt3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*



maritim schrieb:


> uuuuuwwwwwwwwwwaaaa....habe was wichtiges überlesen!
> deine wasserwerte waren die vom 1 mai! wie sehen die wasserwerte aktuell aus?



Hallo Martin  (späßle gmacht)

hm - die Werte sind vom 1. Mai, so viel kann sich ja in 4 Tagen nicht geändert haben oder? Hast Du einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb ich innerhalb so einer kurzen Zeit nochmals testen soll?

Es steigen am Nachmittag "Wölckchen" nach oben, der Teich ist nicht trüb.

LG
Tine


----------



## maritim (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

hallo tine,



projekt3 schrieb:


> hm - die Werte sind vom 1. Mai, so viel kann sich ja in 4 Tagen nicht geändert haben oder? Hast Du einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb ich innerhalb so einer kurzen Zeit nochmals testen soll?



man sollte schon wissen, wie die aktuellen wasserwerte im teich sind, wenn man den uvc in betrieb nehmen möchte.
und jaaaa!! die wasserwerte können sich in paar tagen sogar dramatisch verändern!
gerade am anfang des jahres sollte man auch etwas öfter nach den wasserwerten schauen. 



projekt3 schrieb:


> Es steigen am Nachmittag "Wölckchen" nach oben, der Teich ist nicht trüb.



in deinem fall braucht man den uvc nicht, weil du keine schwebalgen im teich hast
den unnötigen strom für die uvc kannst du dir sparen, weil die "Wölckchen"(fadenalgen) nur darüber lachen.


----------



## projekt3 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo Peter,



maritim schrieb:


> und jaaaa!! die wasserwerte können sich in paar tagen sogar dramatisch verändern!



Ich werde morgen nochmals einen Test machen - heute lasse ich daß lieber. Wir feiern nämlich noch Geburtstag. Nicht dass ich noch Alkoholwerte im Teich messe  



maritim schrieb:


> oder steigen wölkchen hoch und dein teich ist immer trübe? wenn das der fall ist, dann würde der uvc gegen die trübung helfen





maritim schrieb:


> den unnötigen strom für die uvc kannst du dir sparen, weil die "Wölckchen"(fadenalgen) nur darüber lachen



Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr, wo ist hier der Unterschied? Menno ....  

LG 
Tine, die jetzt erst mal Geburtstag feiert  on


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo Tine,

der Peter meint, dass die UV gegen die Fadenalgen nix nützt, wohl aber gegen die Schwebealgen, die ja für trübes und grünes Wasser verantwortlich sind. 

Schöne Geburtstagsfeier noch!


----------



## jochen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo,

wie schon mehrmals geschrieben wurde, gegen Schwebealgen hilft (kurzzeitig) die Lampe,
gegen Fadenalgen  überhaupt nicht.

Eine UVC im Teich ist meiner Meinung nur nötig, und auch hilfreich, um irgendwelche Plagegeister die freischwimmen, (Krankheitserreger etc. deren Name ich nicht kenne) im Teichkreislauf zu "verbrennen".

Filterbakterien die wir zur Nährstoffumwandlung im Teich/Filter anstreben, kommen mit der Lampe überhaupt nicht in Berührung, da sie nicht freischwimmend sondern substratgebunden sind.

Übrigens man nimmt  ungefähr an, das die Bakterien im Winter ihr Pensum auf ein Drittel reduzieren, einfrieren tun sie sicherlich nicht wenn der Filter läuft.
 Selbst bei ausgeschalteten Filter hast du immernoch Bakterien im Substrat deines Teiches. 

Kannst ja deinen Händler darüber informieren...
und frag ihn mal ob zB. der biologische Teil einer Kläranlage im Winter geschlossen wird...:shock


----------



## projekt3 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Hallo zusammen,

hier die aktuellen Wasserwerte:

Wassertemperatur: 12 Grad
NO²: 0
NO³: 0
NH³: 0
pH:  8,0
GH:  10
KH:  8

@Jochen:
Leider habe ich immer noch Probleme mit dem Unterschied zwischen "Fadenalgen" und "Schwebealgen" - deshalb frage ich auch immer wieder nach.
Da meine "Wölckchen" im Teich ja nicht nach "Faden" aussehen und im Teich eher "herum*schweben*" ordne ich die Algenarten wahrscheinlich immer wieder falsch zu. 
Wenn man Schwebealgen definieren könnte wie z.B. "sieht aus wie eine dünne Erbsensuppe" und Fadenalgen wie z.B. "können aussehen wie Haare oder aber auch wie lockere grüne Zuckerwatte die im Teich rumschwimmt, oder sich auf den Steinen absetzt" hätte ich es einfacher mit der Zuordnung der Algen in meinem Teich.
Sorry, wenn ich immer wieder frage  ich würde es einfach gerne verstehen.



> Filterbakterien die wir zur Nährstoffumwandlung im Teich/Filter anstreben, kommen mit der Lampe überhaupt nicht in Berührung, da sie nicht freischwimmend sondern substratgebunden sind.


Damit kann ich was anfangen - Danke 

Meinen Händler werde ich beim nächsten Mal fragen, ob die biologische Kläranlage in seiner Stadt im Winter geschlossen hat 


LG
Tine


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*



projekt3 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich immer noch Probleme mit dem Unterschied zwischen "Fadenalgen" und "Schwebealgen" - deshalb frage ich auch immer wieder nach.
> Da meine "Wölckchen" im Teich ja nicht nach "Faden" aussehen und im Teich eher "herum*schweben*" ordne ich die Algenarten wahrscheinlich immer wieder falsch zu.
> Wenn man Schwebealgen definieren könnte wie z.B. "sieht aus wie eine dünne Erbsensuppe" und Fadenalgen wie z.B. "können aussehen wie Haare oder aber auch wie lockere grüne Zuckerwatte die im Teich rumschwimmt, oder sich auf den Steinen absetzt" hätte ich es einfacher mit der Zuordnung der Algen in meinem Teich.
> Sorry, wenn ich immer wieder frage  ich würde es einfach gerne verstehen.



Hi Tine,
vielleicht helfen dir die 2 Seiten weiter :
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/algegall.htm
http://www.aquamax.de/HG07.htm

Du kannst dir nun aussuchen,welche Algen du hast 

Die Zuordnung zu "Schwebealgen" oder "Fadenalgen", wie du es beschreiben hast ist schon o.k.
Leider ist das nur eine gaaanz grobe Einteilung nach dem Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## projekt3 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filter(starter)bakterien und UV-Lampe*

Servus Eugen!



Eugen schrieb:


> vielleicht helfen dir die 2 Seiten weiter :
> http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/algegall.htm
> http://www.aquamax.de/HG07.htm




Vielen Dank! Das ist genau, dass was ich meinte und gesucht habe 

Jetzt hätte ich noch gerne eine Petrischale und ein Mikroskop - im Ernst - super interessant!  

So wie es aussieht kann ich die UVC-Lampe wieder zurückbringen, die brauche ich nämlich nicht.

LG Tine


----------

